# New computer!!!!



## 3991vhtes (May 5, 2007)

Hey people! If you read my specs I think that you will say "Wow, he sure has a piece of crap system!", and I don't care if you do because I do. Well, I am getting a new PC. The specs for it are as followed...

Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz (~2659MHz) LGA775
Corsair DDR SDRAM PC3200 768MB
Western Digital 160GB HDD
nVidia GeForce FX5500 (discussed here)
Yamaha 6 channel sound card
Windows XP Professional

all of this for a mere $100, and it is brand new! Now, you are prolly thinking there is no way that I would be able to have a new computer that cheap, but I am getting it thru my uncle, and I have a family discount. It would normally sell for $600.


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2007)

Not bad. Use it like you stole it! Cause you pretty much did with that awesome discount! Kickass dude! Keep us posted on how she runs!


----------



## 3991vhtes (May 6, 2007)

Well...I will be getting the computer in a bit...and I am psyched!!!


----------



## bruins004 (May 6, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Hey people! If you read my specs I think that you will say "Wow, he sure has a piece of crap system!", and I don't care if you do because I do. Well, I am getting a new PC. The specs for it are as followed...
> 
> Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz (~2659MHz) LGA775
> Corsair DDR SDRAM PC3200 768MB
> ...



Good for the price.
What are you looking to do with this computer.
Also, how many modules of RAM do you have in that?  It looks like 3.  If so take, 1 module out(the one that doesnt match the other 2) bc it will run faster that way.


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2007)

Yeah...but for that application, dual channel may not really be noticable...I'd say try it with all 3 sticks, then try it with 2...if you notice a difference then run less memory, otherwise, maybe get a 4th stick and then you'd be GTG. What motherboard are you getting?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

very good for the price, try and get some more ram, and get a better vid card, you'll be much happier.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> very good for the price, try and get some more ram, and get a better vid card, you'll be much happier.



Get an old 9800pro and I swear you'll be far more satisfied.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Get an old 9800pro and I swear you'll be far more satisfied.


i used to beat the piss out of mine those are amazing cards and if you ask the member dolf for some help you can flash to xt and play with timings etc thatw what i did.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 7, 2007)

not too bad and a huge upgrade from your current system


----------



## 3991vhtes (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to answer some questions. The mobo that I am getting is an Intel mobo, it has 2 ram slots, and one chip is a Corsair 512MB pc3200, and the other one is a Corsair 256MB pc3200. I will be playing some games that have steep requirements (like the sims 2, battlefield 2, WoW, and some more...), and I got it today (May 7, 2007)...


----------



## 3991vhtes (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to mention...it's a Dell Dimension 1100 built from a barebones system.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 7, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Good for the price.
> What are you looking to do with this computer.
> Also, how many modules of RAM do you have in that?  It looks like 3.  If so take, 1 module out(the one that doesnt match the other 2) bc it will run faster that way.



The only way it could possibly run faster is if the stick you took out was a slower spec stick causing the other ram to run at the slower spec. 

Memory only runs as fast as it's slowest module. If you have a PC supporting DDR400, and you have two 400 sticks and a 266 stick, all your ram will run at 266.

If you have 3 400 sticks, even if they are different brands, they will run at 400. 

So unless one of your sticks is slower(brands don't matter), then keep it in there.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

Bad news....it burnt up cuz i overclocked it. Now I'm usin an old piece of junk. Look at my specs!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Bad news....it burnt up cuz i overclocked it. Now I'm usin an old piece of junk. Look at my specs!



Does it just turn on but no video? If so you probably just set something wrong in the BIOS or OCd the FSB too high and it just needs a cmos reset.

If you fried something that quickly you must not have a clue what you're doing. Read some more about overclocking and computer hardware in general. I have never fried anything overclocking.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Does it just turn on but no video? If so you probably just set something wrong in the BIOS or OCd the FSB too high and it just needs a cmos reset.



It doesn't turn on at all, lol


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 4, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> It doesn't turn on at all, lol



Fans don't even spin up? Check your PSU with a tester, or multimeter. Might have just blew up your PSU. 

How exactly did you fry it?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 4, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Fans don't even spin up? Check your PSU with a tester, or multimeter. Might have just blew up your PSU.
> 
> How exactly did you fry it?


PSU is good, because I hooked it up to my cousin's computer ( he has it in his computer right as we speak  ). Computers don't turn on or power up anything when there is a burned up cpu. I used my cousin's computer to test the cpu (he has the same one, LGA775, also a Celeron D ). I got nothing. So, I put my cousin's cpu in my motheboard, and it powerd up beautifully. but, my cousin said no when i asked him if i could keep the cpu lol.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jun 5, 2007)

well that was rediculously quick to burn it up... mate you must be really bad at overclocking to burn out a processor....


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> PSU is good, because I hooked it up to my cousin's computer ( he has it in his computer right as we speak  ). Computers don't turn on or power up anything when there is a burned up cpu. I used my cousin's computer to test the cpu (he has the same one, LGA775, also a Celeron D ). I got nothing. So, I put my cousin's cpu in my motheboard, and it powerd up beautifully. but, my cousin said no when i asked him if i could keep the cpu lol.



Actually I think a motherboard will turn on even without a CPU. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't tried in a long time.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 5, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> well that was rediculously quick to burn it up... mate you must be really bad at overclocking to burn out a processor....


What the weird part was is the cooling supported up to 3.5GHz, and I overclocked it from 2.66GHz to 3.20GHz.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Actually I think a motherboard will turn on even without a CPU. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't tried in a long time.


Some will, and some won't. Mine doesn't power up without a CPU.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> What the weird part was is the cooling supported up to 3.5GHz, and I overclocked it from 2.66GHz to 3.20GHz.



That doesn't matter at all. How much voltage did you give it? CPU's really don't die that quick. 

It would have to hit VERY high temps for it to fry. Also, not all CPU's will run the same temp at 3.5ghz. If you feed a CPU too much voltage or let it get too hot it will fry, but that's like the only way to fry one. You should have been temp monitoring.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> That doesn't matter at all. How much voltage did you give it? CPU's really don't die that quick.
> 
> It would have to hit VERY high temps for it to fry. Also, not all CPU's will run the same temp at 3.5ghz. If you feed a CPU too much voltage or let it get too hot it will fry, but that's like the only way to fry one. You should have been temp monitoring.


i don't even remember the volts. After I left my cousin's house, I took out the hard drive, and threw the computer in a dumpster.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> i don't even remember the volts. After I left my cousin's house, I took out the hard drive, and threw the computer in a dumpster.



Omfg dude you have problems. You didn't even troubleshoot anything, the memory,video card,  motherboard, media drives and case could be useful.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Omfg dude you have problems. You didn't even troubleshoot anything, the memory, motherboard, media drives and case could be useful.


i was super P.O'ed when I left. I'm sure my cousin prolly found it cuz I told him I was going to.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Omfg dude you have problems. You didn't even troubleshoot anything, the memory,video card,  motherboard, media drives and case could be useful.



i know.  i could use a decent video card (the one in our desktop, integrated, sucks).  you could've sold all the stuff that worked....


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i know.  i could use a decent video card (the one in our desktop, integrated, sucks).  you could've sold all the stuff that worked....



If it makes you feel better a FX 5500 is not really any better than integrated lol. The whole FX series from nvidia sucked, bad.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice price but it's not really the latest hardware.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> If it makes you feel better a FX 5500 is not really any better than integrated lol. The whole FX series from nvidia sucked, bad.



idk... our desktop can't run css, my friend's parent's computer can, and it has a fx.  oh wait a minute, what if i turned the dx to like 8?


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 5, 2007)

i dont think that u can get better bang for buck(£ in my case lol)


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> idk... our desktop can't run css, my friend's parent's computer can, and it has a fx.  oh wait a minute, what if i turned the dx to like 8?



True, well they are slightly better than integrated, depending on what kind of integrated you have. I just ordered a Biostar 6100 AM2 mobo and it has geforce 6100 integrated graphics, I should be able to game temporarily on that.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> True, well they are slightly better than integrated, depending on what kind of integrated you have. I just ordered a Biostar 6100 AM2 mobo and it has geforce 6100 integrated graphics, I should be able to game temporarily on that.



i have the intel integrated junk.   man....so.....slow....here, let me show you a 3dmark03 score http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=10&projectId=5010263


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 5, 2007)

the link is not working but i can imagine since my intergrated graphics on my last board was basically the same(i think in was 6150 or something like that)


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> the link is not working but i can imagine since my intergrated graphics on my last board was basically the same(i think in was 6150 or something like that)



crap...i hate links that don't work, my bad, let me go find it.  (it's in like the 1800's )

EDIT 1634


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> crap...i hate links that don't work, my bad, let me go find it.  (it's in like the 1800's )
> 
> EDIT 1634




I know what you mean! OMG, the comp in my specs using the onboard ATI was gettin 1100 in 3dmark03. I couldnt stand it any longer so i just bought whatever was on sale (7600GS for $65 at circuit city).


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Actually I think a motherboard will turn on even without a CPU. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't tried in a long time.



It'll do... I think he's lying... He never had the system lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 5, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know what you mean! OMG, the comp in my specs using the onboard ATI was gettin 1100 in 3dmark03. I couldnt stand it any longer so i just bought whatever was on sale (7600GS for $65 at circuit city).



well my laptop can game fine (for right now anyways).  im planning to wait until penryn comes out because by then c2 and k10 prices should've dropped, and same with g80 and r600.  then im buying something like a hd2600 or 8500 for our desktop, turning the into a hptc (maybe a new hdd for that too) because it's nice and quite, only one 120mm fan.  my family (parents, brother) get to use my laptop, and i get my build.  now that's only if i get 1200-1300 for my comp by then (probably) then money for the htpc....hopefully.... (wow i think way ahead...more than a year ahead, lol)


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 5, 2007)

OH BOY!
 your replacing your piece of crap system, with another piece of crap! happy day!

now, why don't you go get a dell, and if you open it, dont touch anything that is spinning.

hoinistly dude, my router prolly  is faster then that sorry excuse for a computer.

EDIT: lol, i just notced that you fried it. great job. ill bet you tried to set the vcore to like 4 volts or something....

seriously though, you just need ot get an oem computer. newegg has some cheap ones. just get a dell, and dont mess with it. you obviously don't know what you are doing, and goign the rate you are, yo uare just goign to keep waisting money. 
chris


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> True, well they are slightly better than integrated, depending on what kind of integrated you have. I just ordered a Biostar 6100 AM2 mobo and it has geforce 6100 integrated graphics, I should be able to game temporarily on that.



6100 integrated ran bf2 for my brother-in-law for a good 6 months. Even with a gig of ram he could only run @ medium/low with distance @ 90. Not bad for integrated.


Sux what you did to that poor processor 

You do realize a new one is ~$45 dollar shipped right? Or a 3.06 GHz Cedarmill 65nm for $52 shipped? -



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819112234

Live and learn. You really should read up and try it again...get back on the bike as they say. This time take the motor off, put training wheels on, and get outta the forest


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats glad your happy about it/

$600 I think I would only give 100 for that setup or walk away from it, but maybe that's just me.

Well going from what you did have before. This system is going to blow that out of the water.


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 5, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Congrats glad your happy about it/
> 
> $600 I think I would only give 100 for that setup or walk away from it, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Well going from what you did have before. This system is going to blow that out of the water.





hes still reading... LOL  I hope he finishes soon...


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol, that's where I remember your name!  From that post where you were saying that fx5500's were "the best" or something...  anyways...


----------



## Scythez0r (Jun 5, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> i don't even remember the volts. After I left my cousin's house, I took out the hard drive, and threw the computer in a dumpster.



Hey, next time you wanna screw your computer, how about you just send it to me instead?
PM for my address.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 6, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Actually I think a motherboard will turn on even without a CPU. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't tried in a long time.



My P5B will turn on w/o a CPU, it's considered the master reset if nothing else works. Fans spin up, lights go on, etc.. I did it once. But I hate having to re-do my AS5 when not necessary, and resetting CMOS is so much easier.

3991vhtes, read through the link in my sig before you attempt to OC again, it may help you out and give you a better idea of what you should do with your next OC. Hope it helps.


----------

